# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  HCG will grow your meat?

## trike

I have heard some wild claims that HCG will increase the size of your penis... is there any truth to this from personal experience?

----------


## trix8

nah man just ur ballz man

----------


## Vettester

No such luck.

----------


## pittbulldad

just your balls..

----------


## stevey_6t9

i wish it did lol.

----------


## zaggahamma

i could have sworn back when i was 20 and ran my il educated cycle of anadrol and test alone that the anadrol insert said possible sides phallic growth thats the only compound i've ever heard of with this capacity if u will  :Smilie: 

and i swear i dont sell anadrol..lmao...

pics not available due to file size limit

----------


## pittbulldad

> pics not available due to file size limit


yeah it won't let us view pics that small  :Big Grin:

----------


## zaggahamma

> yeah it won't let us view pics that small


dayam i knew i shoulda covered both ends!!!!!!

----------


## subnet

lol jpk and pbd!

----------


## bodybuilder

I think your out of luck there bud.

----------


## trike

That would be a great side effect though... lol

----------


## rebekka59

I am NOT joking or kidding in ANY way, but my bf's cock grew 2 inches on a hgh and low test e cycle, noticed it after a month. No complaints here...

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am NOT joking or kidding in ANY way, but my bf's cock grew 2 inches on a hgh and low test e cycle, noticed it after a month. No complaints here...


funny how u spotted that thread  :Wink:

----------


## trike

> I am NOT joking or kidding in ANY way, but my bf's cock grew 2 inches on a hgh and low test e cycle, noticed it after a month. No complaints here...


how is that possible?

----------


## Times Roman

> I am NOT joking or kidding in ANY way, but my bf's cock grew 2 inches on a hgh and low test e cycle, noticed it after a month. No complaints here...


uh.... 2" in 30 days???

sounds like he just popped a boner. A small one at that

----------


## trike

> uh.... 2" in 30 days???
> 
> sounds like he just popped a boner. A small one at that


lmao! I hope to get some stretch marks on my willy from hgh and a low dose of test.

----------


## zaggahamma

> lmao! I hope to get some stretch marks on my willy from hgh and a low dose of test.


anadrol too you'll be fvckin her and gettin head at the same time

----------


## Times Roman

> anadrol too you'll be fvckin her and gettin head at the same time


but is it really head if you harpoon her and it simply comes out her mouth?

----------


## zaggahamma

if its comin in or out the mouth it is head...lmao

----------


## trike

> anadrol too you'll be fvckin her and gettin head at the same time


# Males before puberty may experience increases in penis size, frequency of erections, and hair growth.
# After puberty, males may experience loss of scalp hair, breast tenderness or swelling, painful erections, trouble urinating, changes in sex drive. 

Looks like that boat sailed a while back...

----------


## zaggahamma

> # Males before puberty may experience increases in penis size, frequency of erections, and hair growth.
> # After puberty, males may experience loss of scalp hair, breast tenderness or swelling, painful erections, trouble urinating, changes in sex drive. 
> 
> Looks like that boat sailed a while back...


hey this aint my thread...lol

----------


## trike

> but is it really head if you harpoon her and it simply comes out her mouth?


I guess it depends if she is sucking or not...

----------


## rebekka59

Exactly! I've been sucking the same cock for over a year and I had to ADD a hand.

----------


## flatscat

How come your fricken shiat isnt in pink???

----------


## flatscat

> if its comin in or out the mouth it is head...lmao


I think it depends on the location of insertion, not exit.

----------


## flatscat

Feck it, we'll just start our own AR lounge right here. We can have an " ASK Rebekka59 ANYTHING THREAD"

----------


## rebekka59

Ask away!

----------


## weknowbobbito

i doubt it or it would be wayyy more popular

----------


## lovbyts

It could be from him loosing some belly fat, maybe. Since I started TRT and I did about 6 mo of hgh 2 years ago (anti aging clinic) I am larger than I was (longer mostly) than I was even in my 20s. I know my current girl keeps telling me NO, dont do anything to make it bigger..... lol Yes I joke about it like any guy does. I was happy where I was at but I am happier now and everything works good.

I have never tried hcg even though I have been on TRT for 3 years now.

Interesting article. Google. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7361738

----------


## trike

> It could be from him loosing some belly fat, maybe. Since I started TRT and I did about 6 mo of hgh 2 years ago (anti aging clinic) I am larger than I was (longer mostly) than I was even in my 20s. I know my current girl keeps telling me NO, dont do anything to make it bigger..... lol Yes I joke about it like any guy does. I was happy where I was at but I am happier now and everything works good.
> 
> I have never tried hcg even though I have been on TRT for 3 years now.
> 
> Interesting article. Google. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7361738


So you were using test topical?

----------


## durak

Lol. Just lol.

----------


## nippy82

Here is a official study that was printed in a medical journal that supports the use of hCG for this particular use...

ok so due to the stupid rules of this site I cant post URLs so the name of the medical journal is Chonnam Medical Journal... so do a search on that with relation to this topic and you should find it pretty easy

----------


## MuscleInk

> Here is a official study that was printed in a medical journal that supports the use of hCG for this particular use...
> 
> ok so due to the stupid rules of this site I cant post URLs so the name of the medical journal is Chonnam Medical Journal... so do a search on that with relation to this topic and you should find it pretty easy


I'm not familiar with that Journal. Sounds like a low impact pub. Just because its published doesn't mean it's conclusive. Believe me, some journals have very relaxed requirements for publication because their impact factor is so low.

----------


## killergoalie

If it's injected by a sexy, bikini (or less) clad babe, it'll sure make your penis "GROW"! (At least it should!)

----------


## steroid.com 1

Damn this is an old thread!

----------


## J DIESEL3

Over 3100 views lol

----------


## Vettester

> Here is a official study that was printed in a medical journal that supports the use of hCG for this particular use...
> 
> *ok so due to the stupid rules of this site* I cant post URLs so the name of the medical journal is Chonnam Medical Journal... so do a search on that with relation to this topic and you should find it pretty easy


Nice 1st post Nippy!! We'll get a staff meeting in place ASAP to review the stupid rules.

Guess some threads just can't stay buried!

----------


## steroid.com 1

^^^^No shit...

----------


## C27H40O3

> Here is a official study that was printed in a medical journal that supports the use of hCG for this particular use...
> 
> ok so due to the stupid rules of this site I cant post URLs so the name of the medical journal is Chonnam Medical Journal... so do a search on that with relation to this topic and you should find it pretty easy


Old thread, but here is the article:

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art.../cmj-47-39.pdf


The authors look like they are related to those pilots from that Chinese airlines crash.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtxds204ZMI

----------


## Beetlegeuse

> I have heard some wild claims that HCG will increase the size of your penis... is there any truth to this from personal experience?


It did mine. My schwanzstucker got so damn big now that the ladies have taken to calling me "Mister Tripod." Enough of them have swooned at the moment of the "grand unveil" that I've taken to keeping a bottle of smelling salts in my nightstand. I had to buy all new trousers -- tailored, of course -- to make room for the beast. But the new clothes were costing me so much that I had to take a part-time job in geriatric porn to make ends meet. But that's not going so well because none of the actresses will work with me a second time (older ladies don't seem to have the 'pliability' of the young ones). Hell, they even brought in one of John Holmes' old leading ladies for a try-out. She took one look and just walked off the set shaking her head, mumbling under her breath (and I wasn't even hard yet!).

Now I know what that Jonah Falcon dude feels like. I'd be happy just to have my old nine inches back.





_Naaaaah_, jus' jerkin' yer chain, dude. There is no chemical means ... yet. There's chemical stuff that might make it harder but that doesn't make it any bigger, just makes it display at its full potential. It's unlikely that anything like that will come along before they've come up with gene therapy to make it bigger.

That will happen, in time, but if they can do that then they also will be able to do other tricks, like flavoring your semen.

And when that happens, chocolate-flavored semen will revolutionize the world and end war as we know it. Because women loooooves that chocolate, and you'll have a hot chocolate dispenser right between your legs. Then it'll be blowjobs all day, every day. Women won't even care if you're ugly, or how big your schwanz is (or isn't), just how big your balls are.

----------

